# HDMI Splitter / Monitor / Fernseh: Bild aber kein Ton



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Hi 

keine Ahnung ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin, melde mich aber mal wieder mit einer etwas anderen Frage. 

Kleines Beispiel: 

Ich möchte über Amazon Instant Video einen Film anschauen. Dazu habe ich bisher immer ein 10m HDMI Kabel vom Fernseher zum PC gelegt und verbunden. Fernseher war dann mein 2. Bildschirm, ich hab das Fenter rüber gezogen und alles war schick. In meiner alten Wohnung konnte ich vom PC auf den Fernseher schauen und somit Vollbild darauf starten. In meiner neuen Wohnung ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Habs erst mit kabelloser übertragung versucht, war nix. 

Nun habe ich mir testweise mal so einen HDMI Splitter gekauft EtekcityÂ® 1080P HDMI Splitter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Heute gekommen, angeschlossen. Super, Bild wird auf sowohl auf dem 2. PC Bildschirm wie auch auf dem Fernseher angezeigt. Somit könnte ich theoretisch am PC alles starten, vollbild machen und dann am Fernseh schauen. Aber wie man ja weiß ist theorie und praxis immer unterschiedlich  Ton hab ich nämlich keinen bzw nur über die PC Boxen. Woran liegts? Finde auch nix wo ich auf den Fernseher umstellen könnte. Der wird zwar in meiner Liste aufgeführt, allerdings als nicht angeschlossenes Gerät angezeigt. Ist der Splitter dafür einfach nicht geeignet? 

Angeschlossen wie folgt: ausgang am PC, eingang Bildschirm und TV. 

Würde mich über Tips freuen. Nehme auch gerne andere Lösungsvorschläge entgegen. Alternative wäre momentan meines Wissens nach nur einfach eine HDMI verlängerung auf den Schreibtisch zu legen und dann halt Bildschirm und TV umzustecken bei bedarf. Anders wäre es mir aber eigentlich lieber da ich ansonsten immer über Teamviewer vollbild am fernseh einstellen müsste. 

LG


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2015)

laut den Bewertungen in deinem Link soll das gehen, vlt mal Umstecken (also den TV an den anderen Ausgang)


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Schon probiert, geht leider nicht. Ich hab lediglich ton über die Boxen. Vielleicht muss ich ja irgendwas umstellen? Hab nur leider überhaupt keine Ahnung was...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz: hattest Du in der neuen Wohnung alles so wie früher verkabelt, aber es ging nicht mehr? ^^


Wegen des Tons: du musst (zumindest bei Win7) in die Systemsteuerung, Sound&Hardware, Sound => in dem Fenster hast Du mehrere "Geräte" für den Sound, da musst Du dann ja den TV als passendes wählen, rechtsklicken und "als Standardgerät" und ggf noch "als Standardkommunikationsgerät" aktivieren und bestätigen. Dann sollten die Sachen, die du DANACH (!) startest, am TV Ton haben. Ich weiß nicht, wie das "Gerät" dann bei Dir heißen wird, da es wg. des Splitters vielleicht nicht namentlich als der LCD-TV auftaucht - aber normalerweise würde in der Liste so was wie zB Samsung C650 TV HDMI stehen oder so - das scheint ja bei Dir der Fall zu sein, aber trotzdem geht es nicht, oder wie? ^^

Macht es vlt. einen Unterschied je nach dem ob du den LCD schon vor dem Switchen an/aus hast bzw. den Monitor an/aus hast?



Noch ein Tipp fürs Soundmenü: bevor Du "Sound" linksklickst, kannst Du auch einen Rechtsklick machen und eine "Verknüpfung erstellen" - dann hast Du "Sound" auf dem Desktop und sparst künftig den Gang in die Systemsteuerung.


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp fürs Soundmenü: bevor Du "Sound" linksklickst, kannst Du auch einen Rechtsklick machen und eine "Verknüpfung erstellen" - dann hast Du "Sound" auf dem Desktop und sparst künftig den Gang in die Systemsteuerung.



oder man macht einfach rechte Maustaste auf das Lautsprechersymbol unten links -> Wiedergabegeräte


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Ok, vielleicht etwas blöd ausgedrückt. In meiner alten Wohnung hatte ich einfach das HDMI Kabel direkt in den PC eingesteckt und den Monitor ausgesteck. Da kam ich gut an die Rückseite ran und hatte vor allem direkten Blick auf den TV damit ich auch vollbild machen kann. Das ist hier nicht mehr gegeben und deshalb habe ich eine andere Lösung gesucht. 

In den Soundeinstellungen war ich schon drin. Da habe ich kein neues Gerät aufgeführt was ich aktivieren oder als Standart setzen könnte. Der TV wird (vermutlich von früher, als ich ihn noch direkt eingesteckt hatte?) aufgeführt, es steht aber dran das er momentan nicht angeschlossen wäre). 

Um ins Sound menü zu kommen kann ich doch einfach auf den Lautsprecher unten rechtsklick und dann wiedergabegeräte drücken oder nicht? Sieht zumindest gleich aus wie über die Systemsteuerung.


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag: stecke ich nur den TV in den Splitter ein kann ich ihn unter sound auch wieder auswählen und als standardgerät aktivieren. Dann habe ich auch wieder Ton über den TV und nicht über die Boxen. Das ist ja aber nicht das was ich erreichen will. Dann reicht ja auch ne normale HDMI Verlängerung die ich mir auf den Tisch lege. Sinn des ganzen war ja das ich eben beides einstecken kann und mir somit die Sache mit dem Teamviewer (weil ich vom PV nicht mehr zum TV sehen kann) sparen kann.

Edit: es spielt doch keine Rolle das mein PC Bildschirm mit einem DVI Anschluss (Also DVI zu HDMI) angeschlossen ist oder? Anders gehts gar nicht, direkten HDMI Anschluss hat der nicht.

Edit 2: liegt wohl doch am DVI Anschluss oder? Der kann ja kein Ton wiedergeben und ich nehme an der Splitter wählt dann das "schwächste Glied" aus oder? Gibts da irgendwelche Lösungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

Also, es könnte mit dem DVI durchaus zu tun haben, weil die Grafikkarte kein echtes HDMI-Gerät am Ende der Kette vorfindet... aber ich wüsste nicht, was man da machen. Das einzige, was an sich immer gehen müsste, wäre: PC runterfahren, Monitor aus, am Switch auf LCD umschalten und den einschalten, dann PC wieder hochfahren. Klappt das? Wenn ja, dann könntest Du noch experimentieren, wie es sich ohne runterfahren, aber verschiedenen Ein/Ausschalt-Szenarien verhält.

Also zB

Monitor und LCD sind beide an, dann umschalten
Monitor erst aus, LCD an, dann umschalten
Monitor an, LCD aus, umschalten, dann LCD an
Monitor aus, LCD aus, umschalten, dann LCD an

usw.


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Das ist nur ein Splitter, kein Switch. Ich kann da nix umschalten.

Das würde vermutlich gehen mit nem Switch, ist aber nicht das was ich suche da das HDMI Kabel vom Fernseh nicht dauerhaft eingesteckt bleibt sondern nur bei Bedarf. Der Splitter sollte es mir nur erleichtern das ich nicht immer Schreibtisch vorziehen, Monitor aus und TV einstecken muss. Ausserdem hatte er halt den Bonus das er  den PC Monitor im Prinzip auf den Fernseher dupliziert und ich somit alles am PC richten und starten kann, inkl. Vollbild. Wenn ich nun nen Switch kaufe kann ich eigentlich auch einfach ne HDMI Verlängerung hinlegen weil das mit dem duplizierten Bildschirm bei nem Switch ja wegfällt.

Andererseits haben die meisten Bildschirme ja einen DVI oder VGA Anschluss und werden mit nem Kabel an nen HDMI Anschluss angesteckt. Da muss es ja eigentlich auch keinen Ton geben. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das es mit dem Splitter eben auch geht...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

Ach so, nur ein Splitter?  Also, dann könnte es damit zusammenhängen... die Grafikkarte wird dann ggf. nur den Monitor erkennen, oder nur das, was eben beim Einschalten des PCs als erstes an war. 

Gibt es denn einen Grund, warum Du den TV nicht einfach immer dranlässt? Du könntest natürlich auch ein kurzes Verlängerungkabel für HDMI kaufen, dessen Buchse dann bei Dir zB neben/unter dem Monitor liegt, und die Kabel vom Monitor und vom TV enden ebenfalls dort - und dann kannst Du ganz schnell ohne Aufstehen einfach das ans Verlängerunskabel anstecken, was Du grad nutzen willst. Nur gleichzeitig ginge dann nicht mehr...

oder auch: Monitor IMMER dran am DVI-Out der Karte, und den LCD-TV schließt Du dann bei Bedarf an ein nachgekauftes HDMI-Verlängerungskabel an, damit du nicht nur zum Anstecken des HDMI-Kabels unten an den PC ranmusst


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Der Grund ist eigentlich nur das ich das Kabel aktuell nicht so verlegen kann das es unsichtbar verläuft. Und dauerhaft ein Kabel durch die Wohnung liegen haben möchte ich nicht  

Es wird dann wohl auf die Variante mit dem kurzen Verlängerungskabel hinauslaufen und dann per Handy vollbild machen. Denn der Fernseher muss eingesteckt sein bevor ich das Video starte, sonst klappts wieder nicht mit dem Ton... Genau das wollte ich damit halt eigentlich umgehen. Würde mir ja aber auch nix bringen wenn ich dauerhaft beide angesteckt lasse oder? Klappt ja nicht mit dem Ton beim fernseher wenn beides eingesteckt ist. 

Die letzte Variante kommt nicht in Frage es sei denn ich verstehe dich falsch. Ich habe 2 Bildschirme. Einer ist DVI zu DVI angeschlossen (glaube ich doch, grad keine lust alles vorzuziehen) und der andere eben DVI zu HDMI da ich eben von der Grafikkarte nur ein HDMI Anschluss habe. Ich habe also keinen freien HDMI Platz mehr. Wenn ich ein freien Platz hätte würde ich den Fernseher einfach immer am PC angesteckt lassen und das kabel dann eben vom Schreibtisch zum Fernseher ziehen bei bedarf. So mache ich es aktuell halt anders rum. 

War das auch nur irgendwie verständlich?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

Ach so, du hast 2 Monitore UND noch den TV? Okay, dann wird es nix - außer mit ner neuen Karte, die mehr Ports bietet. Moderne Grafikkarten zwischen 150 und 350 haben an sich fast alle 1x HDMI und 2x DVI, viele auch dazu noch 1x DisplayPort, manche haben je einen HDMI, DVI und DP. Was hast Du denn für ne Karte?


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Hach ja, manchmal sollte man sich seinen PC vielleicht auch einfach nochmal anschauen bevor man hier so einen Unsinn schreibt... Mein PC hat 1x HDMI und 2x DVI, daneben ist noch was anderes was ich aber nicht kenne (vielleicht Display Port?). Es ist eine GTX 670 OC .


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2015)

vlt klappt es ja dann problemlos ohne splitter und dann halt Monitore nur per dvi, tv an hdmi?


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2015)

Ja so werde ich es probieren. Hab mir nun ein DVI Kabel und eine HDMI Verlängerung bestellt und teste wenns da ist.


----------



## virtuall (20. Januar 2015)

So, klappt alles. Hab den Fernseh jetzt dauerhaft eingesteckt somit entfällt auch die Verlängerung. Hab den Bildschirm einfach auf den Fernseh kopiert und somit kann ich am PC alles starten. Einziges "Problem" ist der Ton, muss ich halt umstellen wenn ich dann über den Fernseh schauen möchte. Aber gibt wohl schlimmeres  

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

